# New Lexington,Oh, Perry Cty DS Sen. F GSD #50



## Highcotton (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15689681?rvp=1

Looks purebred to me.










This dog will be for adoption on 2-5-10 This dog was picked up as a stray and approx. age is10 yrs and it weighs approx.50 lbs But we don't know if the dog will get along with your dog or others. But the dog seems friendly there is no other information available. PLEASE READ OUR WEBSITE FOR ANY,AND ALL ADOPTION INFORMATION YOU MAY NEED! And PLEASE NOTE
CALL DURNING WORKING HOURS. 7A TO 3P


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for the sweet senior.


----------



## Highcotton (Aug 29, 2009)

No longer listed.


----------

